# Losing my supervising building official due to "budget"



## Simonsays (Mar 10, 2021)

In a few weeks, my department's building official is being eliminated due to budget concerns and "replaced" by an administrative assistant. Clearly, trouble ahead! Suggestions for this plan examiner on how to prepare for the transition?


----------



## cda (Mar 10, 2021)

Polish up your resume


----------



## cda (Mar 10, 2021)

Simonsays said:


> In a few weeks, my department's building official is being eliminated due to budget concerns and "replaced" by an administrative assistant. Clearly, trouble ahead! Suggestions for this plan examiner on how to prepare for the transition?




So i hate to use the word Secretary???


Will you be in charge or the admin asst??

How many other in the dept??? Plan review and inspectors???


----------



## steveray (Mar 10, 2021)

If you are reporting to someone that has no clue what you do...Good luck!....I just try to explain stuff like I do to a customer that is over their head on a project, every word matters and you may have to repeat several of them...


----------



## Joe.B (Mar 10, 2021)

Simonsays said:


> In a few weeks, my department's building official is being eliminated due to budget concerns and "replaced" by an administrative assistant. Clearly, trouble ahead! Suggestions for this plan examiner on how to prepare for the transition?


I would recommend quietly doing the best you can. Don't overextend yourself, don't let the city pile too much work on you. A hard working individual will be tempted to "step-up" and take on more than they can handle in order to carry the extra load. This will lead to burn-out. On the flip side it's common for people to kick and scream about all of the problems, and really that just makes things worse. Find the balance where you can keep doing a good job without burning out, and quietly ride out the storm. And yes, polish up your resume and keep your eyes open for another opportunity.


----------



## Simonsays (Mar 10, 2021)

cda said:


> So i hate to use the word Secretary???
> 
> 
> Will you be in charge or the admin asst??
> ...


The assistant will be in charge. Very small department- one inspection, one plan examiner, and the former building official plus the administrative assistant.


----------



## Simonsays (Mar 10, 2021)

Simonsays said:


> The assistant will be in charge. Very small department- one inspection, one plan examiner, and the former building official plus the administrative assistant.


One inspector


----------



## cda (Mar 10, 2021)

Simonsays said:


> The assistant will be in charge. Very small department- one inspection, one plan examiner, and the former building official plus the administrative assistant.



So what will the assistant do????


----------



## jar546 (Mar 10, 2021)

Simonsays said:


> In a few weeks, my department's building official is being eliminated due to budget concerns and "replaced" by an administrative assistant. Clearly, trouble ahead! Suggestions for this plan examiner on how to prepare for the transition?


Is there a state statute that requires a building official?


----------

